# Need Haircut Ideas



## twoleeighs

We shaved Viv down to just about nothing in April. Since then, we've been letting her coat grow, and it's been decent, but I think it may be too much for her. We are still in that awkward phase with the hair on her snout, but we're working with that. My concern is that the air seems to be very static-y (pretty sure that's not a real word, but whatever!) and her hair is so fine that it mats almost instantly. 

I'm still also waiting impatiently for her beautiful topknot to return to all its glory.

I think I just want to give her head a puppy cut - especially her ears. Any suggestions? I just want her to feel confident that she always looks her best! 

Any suggestions are greatly appreciated - I would love to see pics of those gorgeous faces!


----------



## camfan

QUOTE (TwoLeeighs @ Oct 15 2009, 09:33 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=840102


> We shaved Viv down to just about nothing in April. Since then, we've been letting her coat grow, and it's been decent, but I think it may be too much for her. We are still in that awkward phase with the hair on her snout, but we're working with that. My concern is that the air seems to be very static-y (pretty sure that's not a real word, but whatever!) and her hair is so fine that it mats almost instantly.
> 
> I'm still also waiting impatiently for her beautiful topknot to return to all its glory.
> 
> I think I just want to give her head a puppy cut - especially her ears. Any suggestions? I just want her to feel confident that she always looks her best!
> 
> Any suggestions are greatly appreciated - I would love to see pics of those gorgeous faces![/B]


Scroll through people's siggies or the photo section! That's what I always do....


----------



## The A Team

Personally, I LOVE the puppy cut picture in YOUR siggy pic, LOL.


----------



## jesbred

Mitzy's had a few different types of "puppy" cuts

This one if my favorite. Her body was kept shaved and her legs and face were grown out. 

















This cut was all one length but her ears are short









This cut she had her hair grown out but her ears were kept short

















Hope these help some


----------



## Cosy

I keep Cosy's head pretty much blocked straight across at the beard with ears the same
length. Her torso is kept cut very short (about an inch or less) with legs and tail longer.
You can see it in my sig.


----------



## coco

QUOTE (TwoLeeighs @ Oct 15 2009, 08:33 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=840102


> We shaved Viv down to just about nothing in April. Since then, we've been letting her coat grow, and it's been decent, but I think it may be too much for her. We are still in that awkward phase with the hair on her snout, but we're working with that. My concern is that the air seems to be very static-y (pretty sure that's not a real word, but whatever!) and her hair is so fine that it mats almost instantly.
> 
> I'm still also waiting impatiently for her beautiful topknot to return to all its glory.
> 
> I think I just want to give her head a puppy cut - especially her ears. Any suggestions? I just want her to feel confident that she always looks her best!
> 
> Any suggestions are greatly appreciated - I would love to see pics of those gorgeous faces![/B]



I think that short cut on her in your signature is precious. 

Check out Cosy's picture. She always looks beautiful.


----------



## jodublin

the puppy cut , looks great :grouphug:


----------



## The A Team

For Archie & Abbey, I keep them cut short except for their ears and tails...and I always ask the groomer to keep their legs a medium length because I don't care for "chicken" legs....  ...but they're still short enough that I don't have to comb them.

[attachment=57539ossible...photo_rs.jpg]


----------



## ilovemymaltese

I don’t cut Gigi’s hair, but when I do, I have some favorite cuts in mind:

Clydesdale(more on pg 2): http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/index.php?...=ace+clydesdale

Another Cosy cut: http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/index.php?...mp;hl=cosy++cut

Cute Nissa: http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/index.php?...c=46250&hl=

Everybody loves the Ts cut: http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/index.php?...c=42010&hl=

This one’s cute(there are more pics of him in the photostream): 
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/...in/photostream/

Head cuts: http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/index.php?...esdale&st=0

They’re cute: http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/index.php?...bob++head++cuts

I miss this cutie: http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/index.php?...i&img=10451

I love this cut if im ever brave enough to cut Gigi’s topknot off: http://cohga.net/flickr/user/82304663%40N00_10.html
http://mimicoco2.blog.shinobi.jp/
http://www.flickr.com/photos/barbiedoggies...in/photostream/

Here’s Andrea’s(shanghiamomma) cutie Bisous:


----------



## cindy6755

<span style="color:#ff00ff">I like the bodies short and the legs longer also. This is how I get sweet peas head cut










This is the picture I took to the groomers

[attachment=57547:cute_hair_cut.jpg]
</span>


----------



## Michelle&Roxy

Hmm. Roxy's gone through many different haircuts, including a puppy mohawk LOL. The one I love best on her is this one. Though the picture doesn't show her face extremely well, the real fluffy, yet short cut is the one I tend to get for her because it also makes her face look kinda chubby and I LOVE that. :wub: It's definitely my favorite haircut.










I agree with 2MaltMom- I don't like "chicken legs" either, haha.


----------



## Alexa

Ullana has long hair and I only cut the ends of her hair every four weeks. 
I really like the natural look, but of course it needs some care. It's important to have
the right shampoo and conditioner. I searched a long time for the right care and tried
many different care products. 

Then I cut the hair under her paws between the pads, that's all!

















Alexandra


----------



## almitra

Kinda partial to the full coat myself, so very little cutting is ever done on Pepper's coat. But what is so great about Malts is the versatility of their coats---they can wear almost ANY cut and look positively adorable in it (as evidenced by the pics offfered here in so many varieties!). You almost can't go wrong...just don't let the groomer do the baboon butt thing. (horrible, just horrible). :blink:


----------

